# Things, They Are A Changin'!!



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

DW and I worked out a great deal on a Desert Fox toy hauler last Saturday.

We have been looking at all of the different offerings and narrowed it down to either the Raptor or a Desert Fox. In the end the Fox just fit us better and that is what mattered the most. DW fell in love with the Fox as soon as we walked in it, while I was most enamored with the Raptor at first. Eventually I saw things "her" way.









Y-Guy helped us with some of the details, a bit of advice, and some great contacts . Thanks again Steve!
My best buddie (another Steve) has had two different toy haulers in the last 5 years so we have learned a thing or two about what to look for.

Specifically what we are buying is a Desert Fox 28KS bumper hitch toy hauler. A bit







larger and a bit







heavier than the 21RS, but should be very manageable. (just when our new V-10 thought it would have an easy life!) Having an onboard fueling station and 96 gallons of fresh water available will be nice for the dry camping that we love to do. A built in Onan genset is a nice touch too!
Lots and lots of features to really "spoil" us while camping and we will be able to carry both of our quads and my dualsport motorcycle.

We are supporting members here on Outbackers and will still be at the spring rally (another 28 footer!) and would like to keep participating in this community.

I wish there was as great of a group of folks online for the Fox as there is here!!

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Scott and enjoy


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

HERETICS









Where's the fire wood?

No one leaves "THE CULT".


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

snsgraham,

Congrats on your new toy (hauler). I'm glad you got something you and the DW both liked. Satisfaction is way more important than whether it's an Outback or not. I guess. HaHa.









As far as I'm concerned, you're welcome here any time.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

We will be looking forward to seeing your new 'Toy' at the rally in April.

Oh, and be sure to remind me, in case I forget... we will have a 'special' cup of Kool-Aid just for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott you know you are more than welcome here. Might need to talk to Vern about a non-Outback sub-forum again. Heck if a moderator can stay on after selling his Outback surely you can stay on too. Look forward to seeing the new rig at the Rally and then our ATV Rally in April.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Scott you know you are more than welcome here. Might need to talk to Vern about a non-Outback sub-forum again. Heck if a moderator can stay on after selling his Outback surely you can stay on too. Look forward to seeing the new rig at the Rally and then our ATV Rally in April.
> [snapback]83918[/snapback]​


What ever became of the Outback decals that you were ordering for the USS Raptor?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Desert Fox and enjoy
Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

snsgraham,

Congrats on the new toy hauler! You're always welcome here! action


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott,
> 
> We will be looking forward to seeing your new 'Toy' at the rally in April.
> 
> ...


I won't be at the rally, but wouldn't drink after Scott if you are pouring him the "special" drink...


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Congrats on the Desert Fox and enjoy
> Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,

Congrats on the new rig, but this place is like the "Hotel California"

"You can check out, but you can NEVER leave!"

That's the great thing about this little corner of cyberspace.....the most welcoming and accepting bunch of folks on the planet hang out here!

And we EXPECT that you will stay on board!

Sidewinder


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Katrina said:


> What ever became of the Outback decals that you were ordering for the USS Raptor?


BBB ordered me one and I have the Outback/Y-Guy forum sticker too


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott....did you trade in our Outback? If not, do you think there is a way to remove that SWEET rear slide cover and let me buy it from you?

Now...NONE of you try to swoop in under me and get this from Steve...I asked first.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now...NONE of you try to swoop in under me and get this from Steve...I asked first.


You did ask first, but I'm not sure you thought about it first!









Maybe if we all gathered up the requisite materials, and brought them along to the rally, Scott could be persuaded....









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Special cup of KoolAid?? Have I missed something here PDX??

Thanks for the thoughts guy's. I would not have left the Outbackers anyway, I like it here!

Yes the 21RS is already gone, took it to the dealer last Sunday. They are transfering some of the goodies I installed in it to the new TT when it finally gets in. Maybe Friday but most likely next week.









We are starting a major remodel of DW's kitchen next week so we are going to be really busy anyway.

Scott


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> Special cup of KoolAid?? Have I missed something here PDX??
> 
> [snapback]84114[/snapback]​


Yep, seems that we are a cult now......at least according to one salesman at Lakeshore RV. We were mentioned in one of his Ebay Ads.


----------

